# Magnetic Fly Screens



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Has anyone had any of these fitted? We could buy kits in the US and make window screens, looked in Leroy Merlin but didn't see any kits. If not kits are they expensive to have made?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I have seen kits to make your own mosquito screens, either roller type, or 'fixed' frame type--which are usually secured with Velcro, and both can be adjusted to fit the size of window frame.
When we lived in Roda which is not far from Mar Menor Golf, we used to nip up the motorway to Dos Mares Shopping centre at San Pedro Del Pinitar, there is about 60 shops within the centre, and a very good bricco which sold these kits, the shopping centre alone is worth a look- very good.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Magnetic ones only work if you have ferrous window frames as we had in Florida. 

We are shortly getting a quote from one of the carpinteros de aluminio in the village to have some made to fit a couple of doors and some windows. When we get some prices, I'll let you know. In the meantime keep an eye open in Brico, they do them including some that roll up and down


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Fergie we'll have a run up there, I recall seeing a large brico on the road to San Pedro. Baldilocks, that would be great if you don't mind as then we'll know if we are in the right ball park!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It might well be cheaper and a lot easier to get them made and fitted by a carpintero de aluminio. There´s one on the poligono near us that advertises "mosqueteros" which I assume is a fly screen. They made some window blinds for us at a ridiculously cheap price a few years ago.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Brico/Vial sell the roller type for cheap money these days (about 30 odd euros) and these are best by a country mile (IMO)

BTW these are easily cut to size.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> It might well be cheaper and a lot easier to get them made and fitted by a carpintero de aluminio. There´s one on the poligono near us that advertises "mosqueteros" which I assume is a fly screen. They made some window blinds for us at a ridiculously cheap price a few years ago.


Actually "mosqueteros" are musketeers, "mosquiteras" are fly screens!


----------



## archcherub (Dec 26, 2016)

did anyone manage to get a good deal in spain for mosquito magnetic screen door?
am here for a short term job and wow, there are lots of insects here too. lol


----------



## archcherub (Dec 26, 2016)

archcherub said:


> did anyone manage to get a good deal in spain for mosquito magnetic screen door?
> am here for a short term job and wow, there are lots of insects here too. lol


wow. didn't realised its been more than 8 mths since my last question. anyway i bought online and opt for shipping to my place. i googled for bloggers' reviews on magnetic net screen door read through the blog articles and got what I want.

hope its useful now that spring is coming..... despite the insects, mosquitos, bugs and all, still love spring and summer a lot more than cold winter :clap2:


----------

